# Medidor de temperatura [DUVIDA]



## Gnomo (28 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Boas,
Eu estou a montar o datalogger, e não sei como ei-de por o meu sensor de temperatura.

Imagem:






Estão a ver os "pratos" empilhados uns em cima dos outros?? É isso que eu quero fazer, ou tentar fazer! 

- Há maneiras de fazer artesanalmente?
- Posso por o sensor por baixo do tupperware sem afectar as medições?
- Como é que se chamam os pratos empilhados?

É tudo por agora.
cumps.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


----------



## Gnomo (28 Fev 2013 às 22:23)

por dentro é oco?


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 22:49)

Gnomo disse:


> por dentro é oco?



No tópico está explicito como se constrói o abrigo


----------

